# Detroit Blob Top



## woods_walker (Apr 27, 2020)

I haven’t been lucky enough to dig a blob top so I decided to buy one to add to the collection of Michigan beers. 











It was sealed when I got it with the original contents dried up inside it. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 27, 2020)

congrats. leon.


----------



## slugplate (Apr 28, 2020)

Nice bottle, with very interesting wording. I also like the tool marks around the neck, very cool amber bottle.


----------



## woods_walker (Apr 28, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Nice bottle, with very interesting wording. I also like the tool marks around the neck, very cool amber bottle.



Thanks, this one caught my eye out of all of the others for sale online. Good condition bottle with nice color and interesting wording like you said.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 28, 2020)

That wording is common & typical of Detroit Bottles & other Michigan bottles & even some other states around/near Michigan. LEON.


----------

